# Muslim Woman's Guide: How to Make Your Husband Happy



## Sunni Man

*How to Make Your Husband Happy*

The following is part ONE of a summary of the book "How to make your  husband happy" by Sheikh Mohammed Abdelhaleem Hamed.

*1- Beautiful Reception*
After returning from work, school, travel, or whatever has separated you,
begin with a good greeting.

* Meet him with a cheerful face.
* Beautify and perfume yourself.
* Start with good news and delay any bad news until he has rested.
* Receive him with loving and yearning sentences.
* Make hard efforts for excellence of the food & having it ready on time.
*
2- Beautify and Soften the Voice*
* For your husband only, it shouldn't be used in front of non-mahram men
(men who can marry you if you were unmarried).

*3- Smelling Good and Physical Beautification*
* Taking good care of your body and fitness.
* Put on nice and attractive clothes and perfumes.
* Bath regularly and, after the monthly period, remove any blood traces
or bad smells.
* Avoid that your husband observes you in dirty clothes or rough shape.
* Avoid prohibited types of ornamentation, e.g. tatoo.
* Use the types of perfumes, colors, and clothes that the husband likes.
* Change hair style, perfumes, etc. from time to time.
* However with these things you should avoid excessivness.

*4- Intercourse*
* Hasten for intercourse when your husband feels compulsion for it.
* Keep your body clean and smelling good as possible including cleaning
yourself of released fluids during intercourse.
* Exchange loving phrases with your husband.
* Love your husband to fully satisfy his desire.
* Choose suitable times and good occasions for exciting your husband,
and encouraging him to do intercourse, e.g. after returning from a
travel, weekends, etc.

*5- Satisfaction With What Allah (SWT) Has Allotted*
* You shouldn't be depressed because your husband is poor or works in a
simple job.
* You should look at poor, sick, and handicapped people and remember
Allah (SWT) for all that was given to you.
** You should remember that real wealth lays in Iman and piety.

6- Indifference to Worldly Things*
* You should not consider this world as your hope and interest.
* You should not ask your husband for many unnecessary things.
* Asceticism does not mean not to enjoy what is good and permissible
(Halal), but it means that one should look forward to the hereafter and
utilize whatever Allah SWT gave them to achieve paradise (Heaven).
* Encourage your husband to reduce expenses and save some money in order
to give charity and feed poor and needy people.

*7- Appreciation*
* By the saying of the prophet, the majority of people in hell were women
because they were ungrateful and deny the good done to them.
* The result of being grateful is that your husband will love you more and
will do his best to please you in more ways.
* The result of being ungrateful is that your husband will be disappointed
and will start asking himself: Why should I do good to her, if she never
appreciates?

*8- Devotion and Loyalty*
* In particular in times of calamities in your husband's body or business,
e.g. an accident or a bankruptcy
* Supporting him through your own work, money, and properties if needed.

*9- Compliance to Him*
* In all what he commands you, unless it is prohibited (Haram).
* In Islam, the husband is the leader of the family, and the wife is his
support and consultant.

*10-Pleasing Him If He Is Angry*
* First off, try to avoid what will guarantee his anger.
* But if it happens that you can't, then try to appease him as follows:
1- If you are mistaken, then apologize.
2- If he is mistaken then:
# Keep still instead of arguing or
# Yield your right or
# Wait until he is no longer angry and discuss the matter peacefully
with him.
3- If he was angry because of external reasons then:
# Keep silent until his anger goes
# Find excuses for him, e.g. tired, problems at work, someone
insulted him
# Do not ask many questions and insist on knowing what happened,
e.g. 1) You should tell me what happened? 2) I must know what
made you so angry. 3) You are hiding something, and I have the
right to know.

*11-Guardianship While He is Absent*
* Protect yourself from any prohibited relationships.
* Keep the secrets of the family, particularly intercourse and things
that the husband doesn't like other people to know.
* Take care of the house and children.
* Take care of his money and properties.
* Do not go out of your house without his permission and put on full hijab.
* Refuse people whom he does not like to come over.
* Do not allow any non-mahram man to be alone with you in any place.
* Be good to his parents and relatives in his absence.

*12- Showing Respect for his Family and Friends*
* You should welcome his guests and try to please them, especially his
parents.
* You should avoid problems as much as you can with his relatives.
* You should avoid putting him is a position where he had to choose
between his mother and his wife.
* Show good hospitality for his guests by arranging a nice place for them to
sit in, perfection of food, welcoming their wives, etc.
* Encourage him to visit his relatives and invite them to your home.
* Phone his parents and sisters, send letters to them, buy gifts for
them, support them in calamities, etc..

*13- Admirable Jealousy*
* Jealousy is a sign for wife's love for her husband but it should be kept
within the limits of Islam, e.g. not insulting or backbiting others,
disrespecting them, etc..
* You should not follow or create unfounded doubts.
*
14-Patience and Emotional Support*
* Be patient when you face poverty and strained circumstances.
* When you face calamities and disasters that may happen to you, your
husband, your children, relatives or properties, e.g. diseases,
accidents, death, etc.
* When facing hardships in Da'wah (imprisonment, getting fired, arrested,
etc.), be patient and encourage him to keep on the path of Allah and
remind him of paradise.
* When he mistreats you, counteract his ill-treatment by good treatment
*
15- Support in Obedience to Allah, Da'wah, and Jihad*
* Cooperate with your husband and remind him of different obligatory
and voluntary worships.
* Encourage him to pray at night.
* Listen and reciting the Qur'an individually and with your husband.
* Listen to Islamic tapes and songs individually and with your husband.
* Remember Allah SWT much, particularly after Fajr and before Maghrib.
* Share in arranging Da'wah activities for women and children.
* Learn Islamic rules (ahkam) and good manners ('adab) for women.
* Support your husband's activities by encouraging him, offering wise
opinions, soothing his pains, etc.
* Yielding some of your rights and a part of your time with your husband
for Da'wah.
* Encourage him to go for Jihad when needed and remind him that you and
children will be in the preservation of Allah SWT.

*16-Good Housekeeping*
* Keep it clean, decorated and well arranged.
* Change house arrangements from time to time to avoid boredom.
* Perfect of food and prepare healthy foods.
* Learn all the necessary skills for managing the house, e.g. sewing.
* Learn how to raise children properly and in an Islamic way.
*
17-Preservation of Finances and the Family*
* Do not spend from his money, even for charity without his permission
unless you are sure that he agrees on this.
* Protect his house, car, etc. while he is absent.
* Keep the children in good shape, clean clothes, etc. Take care of
their nutrition, health, education, manners, etc. Teach them Islam
and tell them the stories of the Prophets and companions.

www.islamfortoday.com/how_to_make_your_husband_happy.htm


----------



## Sallow

Where can I get me a Muslim woman!


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> Where can I get me a Muslim woman!


At the local mosque there are plenty of them.

But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.


----------



## CMike

And of course if you don't make your husband happy...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye8ccCeINDY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y7Ruan6xOI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Makes me really happy not to be Muslim.


----------



## Sunni Man

A muslim woman is the best wife in the world.

Her husband feels like he died and went to heaven cause he is treated so well.


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get me a Muslim woman!
> 
> 
> 
> At the local mosque there are plenty of them.
> 
> But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.
Click to expand...


Funny that.

I've friends that married Muslim women who were different religions. And the opposite.

Maybe it's just in America.

Dunno.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> A muslim woman is the best wife in the world.
> 
> Her husband feels like he died and went to heaven cause he is treated so well.



Yeah...but in America you are not allowed to beat the crap out of them if they don't please you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get me a Muslim woman!
> 
> 
> 
> At the local mosque there are plenty of them.
> 
> But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> I've friends that married Muslim women who were different religions. And the opposite.
> 
> Maybe it's just in America.
> 
> Dunno.
Click to expand...

Then I seriously doubt that the women you know are believing muslims or attend the Mosque.

Because a muslim woman who wears hijab and follows the Islamic religion will NOT marry a non-muslim.  Period


----------



## strollingbones

i care more about how a person loves me..than i do about their religion


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> i care more about how a person loves me..than i do about their religion


I have known muslim women who fell in love with a non muslim guy.

So the man had to convert to Islam in order to marry them.

Sometimes the guy would convert and they got married.

Other times, the man refused to convert, so they parted ways.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the local mosque there are plenty of them.
> 
> But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> I've friends that married Muslim women who were different religions. And the opposite.
> 
> Maybe it's just in America.
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I seriously doubt that the women you know are believing muslims or attend the Mosque.
> 
> Because a muslim woman who wears hijab and follows the Islamic religion will NOT marry a non-muslim.  Period
Click to expand...


What about those who don't wear the hijab but do follow the Islamic religion?


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> *How to Make Your Husband Happy*
> 
> The following is part ONE of a summary of the book "How to make your  husband happy" by Sheikh Mohammed Abdelhaleem Hamed.
> 
> *1- Beautiful Reception*
> After returning from work, school, travel, or whatever has separated you,
> begin with a good greeting.
> 
> * Meet him with a cheerful face.
> * Beautify and perfume yourself.
> * Start with good news and delay any bad news until he has rested.
> * Receive him with loving and yearning sentences.
> * Make hard efforts for excellence of the food & having it ready on time.
> *
> 2- Beautify and Soften the Voice*
> * For your husband only, it shouldn't be used in front of non-mahram men
> (men who can marry you if you were unmarried).
> 
> *3- Smelling Good and Physical Beautification*
> * Taking good care of your body and fitness.
> * Put on nice and attractive clothes and perfumes.
> * Bath regularly and, after the monthly period, remove any blood traces
> or bad smells.
> * Avoid that your husband observes you in dirty clothes or rough shape.
> * Avoid prohibited types of ornamentation, e.g. tatoo.
> * Use the types of perfumes, colors, and clothes that the husband likes.
> * Change hair style, perfumes, etc. from time to time.
> * However with these things you should avoid excessivness.
> 
> *4- Intercourse*
> * Hasten for intercourse when your husband feels compulsion for it.
> * Keep your body clean and smelling good as possible including cleaning
> yourself of released fluids during intercourse.
> * Exchange loving phrases with your husband.
> * Love your husband to fully satisfy his desire.
> * Choose suitable times and good occasions for exciting your husband,
> and encouraging him to do intercourse, e.g. after returning from a
> travel, weekends, etc.
> 
> *5- Satisfaction With What Allah (SWT) Has Allotted*
> * You shouldn't be depressed because your husband is poor or works in a
> simple job.
> * You should look at poor, sick, and handicapped people and remember
> Allah (SWT) for all that was given to you.
> ** You should remember that real wealth lays in Iman and piety.
> 
> 6- Indifference to Worldly Things*
> * You should not consider this world as your hope and interest.
> * You should not ask your husband for many unnecessary things.
> * Asceticism does not mean not to enjoy what is good and permissible
> (Halal), but it means that one should look forward to the hereafter and
> utilize whatever Allah SWT gave them to achieve paradise (Heaven).
> * Encourage your husband to reduce expenses and save some money in order
> to give charity and feed poor and needy people.
> 
> *7- Appreciation*
> * By the saying of the prophet, the majority of people in hell were women
> because they were ungrateful and deny the good done to them.
> * The result of being grateful is that your husband will love you more and
> will do his best to please you in more ways.
> * The result of being ungrateful is that your husband will be disappointed
> and will start asking himself: Why should I do good to her, if she never
> appreciates?
> 
> *8- Devotion and Loyalty*
> * In particular in times of calamities in your husband's body or business,
> e.g. an accident or a bankruptcy
> * Supporting him through your own work, money, and properties if needed.
> 
> *9- Compliance to Him*
> * In all what he commands you, unless it is prohibited (Haram).
> * In Islam, the husband is the leader of the family, and the wife is his
> support and consultant.
> 
> *10-Pleasing Him If He Is Angry*
> * First off, try to avoid what will guarantee his anger.
> * But if it happens that you can't, then try to appease him as follows:
> 1- If you are mistaken, then apologize.
> 2- If he is mistaken then:
> # Keep still instead of arguing or
> # Yield your right or
> # Wait until he is no longer angry and discuss the matter peacefully
> with him.
> 3- If he was angry because of external reasons then:
> # Keep silent until his anger goes
> # Find excuses for him, e.g. tired, problems at work, someone
> insulted him
> # Do not ask many questions and insist on knowing what happened,
> e.g. 1) You should tell me what happened? 2) I must know what
> made you so angry. 3) You are hiding something, and I have the
> right to know.
> 
> *11-Guardianship While He is Absent*
> * Protect yourself from any prohibited relationships.
> * Keep the secrets of the family, particularly intercourse and things
> that the husband doesn't like other people to know.
> * Take care of the house and children.
> * Take care of his money and properties.
> * Do not go out of your house without his permission and put on full hijab.
> * Refuse people whom he does not like to come over.
> * Do not allow any non-mahram man to be alone with you in any place.
> * Be good to his parents and relatives in his absence.
> 
> *12- Showing Respect for his Family and Friends*
> * You should welcome his guests and try to please them, especially his
> parents.
> * You should avoid problems as much as you can with his relatives.
> * You should avoid putting him is a position where he had to choose
> between his mother and his wife.
> * Show good hospitality for his guests by arranging a nice place for them to
> sit in, perfection of food, welcoming their wives, etc.
> * Encourage him to visit his relatives and invite them to your home.
> * Phone his parents and sisters, send letters to them, buy gifts for
> them, support them in calamities, etc..
> 
> *13- Admirable Jealousy*
> * Jealousy is a sign for wife's love for her husband but it should be kept
> within the limits of Islam, e.g. not insulting or backbiting others,
> disrespecting them, etc..
> * You should not follow or create unfounded doubts.
> *
> 14-Patience and Emotional Support*
> * Be patient when you face poverty and strained circumstances.
> * When you face calamities and disasters that may happen to you, your
> husband, your children, relatives or properties, e.g. diseases,
> accidents, death, etc.
> * When facing hardships in Da'wah (imprisonment, getting fired, arrested,
> etc.), be patient and encourage him to keep on the path of Allah and
> remind him of paradise.
> * When he mistreats you, counteract his ill-treatment by good treatment
> *
> 15- Support in Obedience to Allah, Da'wah, and Jihad*
> * Cooperate with your husband and remind him of different obligatory
> and voluntary worships.
> * Encourage him to pray at night.
> * Listen and reciting the Qur'an individually and with your husband.
> * Listen to Islamic tapes and songs individually and with your husband.
> * Remember Allah SWT much, particularly after Fajr and before Maghrib.
> * Share in arranging Da'wah activities for women and children.
> * Learn Islamic rules (ahkam) and good manners ('adab) for women.
> * Support your husband's activities by encouraging him, offering wise
> opinions, soothing his pains, etc.
> * Yielding some of your rights and a part of your time with your husband
> for Da'wah.
> * Encourage him to go for Jihad when needed and remind him that you and
> children will be in the preservation of Allah SWT.
> 
> *16-Good Housekeeping*
> * Keep it clean, decorated and well arranged.
> * Change house arrangements from time to time to avoid boredom.
> * Perfect of food and prepare healthy foods.
> * Learn all the necessary skills for managing the house, e.g. sewing.
> * Learn how to raise children properly and in an Islamic way.
> *
> 17-Preservation of Finances and the Family*
> * Do not spend from his money, even for charity without his permission
> unless you are sure that he agrees on this.
> * Protect his house, car, etc. while he is absent.
> * Keep the children in good shape, clean clothes, etc. Take care of
> their nutrition, health, education, manners, etc. Teach them Islam
> and tell them the stories of the Prophets and companions.
> 
> How to Make Your Husband Happy





 Gorean lifestyle. You boys dont fool me for one second.

Does any of what i post below sound familiar?  See the parallels  to what you just posted? You don't want wives, you want slaves.






> Slave Rule One -All Freepersons are to be addressed as either Master or Mistress. If the sex of the Freeperson can not be determined from the name, Master is to be used until the gender is clarified.
> 
> Slave Rule Two - Serve Every Master or Mistress as if your well being depends on being pleasing.......it does.
> 
> dot graphic Slave Rule Three - While a Freeperson may not always be right, they are, by definition, never WRONG. Slaves always have the last word in any disagreement..the words "Yes, Master"...
> 
> Slave Rule Four - Jealousy and Possessiveness have killed more slaves than disobedience.
> 
> Slave Rule Five - Slaves do not use the first person pronoun. There is not "I", "me" or "mine" in a slaves vocabulary.
> 
> Slave Rule Six - Perfection of Service and Submission is the goal, mere excellence will be tolerated.
> 
> Slave Rule Seven - Your collar carries the honor of your owner. Your attitude can make is as light as a feather or as heavy as a mountain.
> 
> Slave Rule Eight - If there are none requiring service, use the time to clean, cook, bake, practice serving techniques with your sisters or learn about Gor. Do not be idle.
> 
> Slave Rule Nine - Slaves possess nothing not given to them by their owner, including their name. What is given can be taken away. If you are entrusted to carry a name for an owner, or silks or jewelry, remember that these can be removed as easily as they were given.
> 
> Slave Rule Ten - The merest whim of your owner is your highest law. And lawbreakers are punished.



Basic Training




> Philosophy of Gorean Slavery
> Here is Gorean philosophy concerning slavery of women:
> 
> - As stated before, Goreans believe that women have a natural desire to be slaves. Every woman has this desire.
> - Also, they believe that women have a huge desire to please men. They strive for perfection. They want to be submissive. Women want to be controlled by men. A man's word is final.
> - Gor strictly believes in the 'natural order'. There aren't any exceptions to this rule. Men always dominate, women always submit.
> - All women 'beg the collar' (desire a master). Women slaves are collared once owned and beg to be owned, according to Gorean philosophy. Here is an excerpt from Marauders of Gor explaining this view:



The Gorean Lifestyle: A Woman's Right is Slave - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> What about those who don't wear the hijab but do follow the Islamic religion?



I know quite a few women who don't wear hijab out in public.

But they will always wear hijab when attending services at the Mosque.

And would never marry a non muslim.


----------



## Sunni Man

I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??


----------



## strollingbones

o my ....gorean?

do tell me your silks dear?

it has been years since i thought of the goreans


----------



## strollingbones

gorean slaves are considerd the most desireable ....even as fucked as goreans are..that remains a fact


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the local mosque there are plenty of them.
> 
> But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> I've friends that married Muslim women who were different religions. And the opposite.
> 
> Maybe it's just in America.
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I seriously doubt that the women you know are believing muslims or attend the Mosque.
> 
> Because a muslim woman who wears hijab and follows the Islamic religion will NOT marry a non-muslim.  Period
Click to expand...


Gosh.

This isn't the right country for you.

But in way of a consolation prize..on the way out. I had a Muslim friend who tried to impose some very strict edicts on his wife. She kicked his ass out. Guess what? He relented and moved back in.

And by the way..my Muslim women friends who married non-muslims are doing quite well.

Thank you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> This isn't the right country for you.
> 
> But in way of a consolation prize..on the way out. I had a Muslim friend who tried to impose some very strict edicts on his wife. She kicked his ass out. Guess what? He relented and moved back in.
> 
> And by the way..my Muslim women friends who married non-muslims are doing quite well.


Why wouldn't this be the right country for me??  

btw I never said that your apostate ex muslim women friends wouldn't have good marriages

I just stated that they are no longer muslim.


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the local mosque there are plenty of them.
> 
> But you have to be a Muslim to marry one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that.
> 
> I've friends that married Muslim women who were different religions. And the opposite.
> 
> Maybe it's just in America.
> 
> Dunno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I seriously doubt that the women you know are believing muslims or attend the Mosque.
> 
> Because a muslim woman who wears hijab and follows the Islamic religion will NOT marry a non-muslim.  Period
Click to expand...




Muslim religion..from what I understand..preaches tolerance.

And that's what I hear from from my friends.


----------



## Sallow

Oh wait..checking the memory banks. Did I ever hook up with a Muslim. Oh yeah. I did. An Eyptian chick.


----------



## blu

California Girl said:


> Makes me really happy not to be Muslim.



as if anyone with a functioning brain would marry a dumbass like you anyway.


----------



## ekrem

Neither the book, nor the Sheik (author) is of relevance. 
Just some guy selling books.

0090 322 34 71 -
------------------------  22 for men
------------------------  39 for women


Will I be committing adultery if I make love to a blow-up doll?
*Wisdom Awaits Those Who Call Help Line *
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/03/world/europe/03turkey.html?fta=y


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> Muslim religion..from what I understand..preaches tolerance.
> 
> And that's what I hear from from my friends.


I don't know where non muslims or your apostate friends get the idea that Islam preaches "tolerance" ?

If a girl that claims to be muslim is dating, having sex, or whatever.

She may be from a muslim dominated country.

But she is NOT a muslim


----------



## ekrem

There are 1.X billion Muslims. There is no one-pieced solution how sex or marriage relation works.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??




When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.
Click to expand...

I really don't see anything in the OP that sounds out of bounds or would hurt a marriage?


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim religion..from what I understand..preaches tolerance.
> 
> And that's what I hear from from my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where non muslims or your apostate friends get the idea that Islam preaches "tolerance" ?
> 
> If a girl that claims to be muslim is dating, having sex, or whatever.
> 
> She may be from a muslim dominated country.
> 
> But she is NOT a muslim
Click to expand...


I am not a religious person..nor claim to be.

But in this nation..we tolerate everyone..and I believe we should.

However..practices which are exclusionary...should be discarded.

And although I am liberal..I would adhere to that.

You guys don't make the rules..we do.

America..number 1.

Go baby go.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't see anything in the OP that sounds out of bounds or would hurt a marriage?
Click to expand...


Are you a good muslim?
Do you go to mosque?
Do you have a koran?
Do you believe the koran?
Do you follow the koran?


nuf said.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> I am not a religious person..nor claim to be.
> 
> But in this nation..we tolerate everyone..and I believe we should.
> 
> However..practices which are exclusionary...should be discarded.
> 
> And although I am liberal..I would adhere to that.
> 
> You guys don't make the rules..*we do.
> *
> America..number 1.
> 
> Go baby go.


Exactly who is "We" do?

I am an American and a war vet.

So I have just as much say in this country as to the rules as you, Mr. "We" do.


----------



## syrenn

ekrem said:


> There are 1.X billion Muslims. There is no one-pieced solution how sex or marriage relation works.






Revere said:


> And tolerance and diversity.
> 
> This is not medieval times.
> 
> It's Islam today.
> 
> Tolerance and Diversity: Teaching Girls That Misogyny And Beatings Are An Honor | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Allah honored wives by instating the punishment of beatings.&#8221; So said Cleric Sa&#8217;d Arafat earlier this year. Last month, a Wellesley, Massachusetts public school took a trip to a mosque, where the school children were taught to pray to that same Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleric Sa&#8217;d Arafat: The Prophet Muhammad said: &#8220;Don&#8217;t beat her in the face, and do not maker her ugly.&#8221; See how she is honored. If the husband beats his wife, he must not beat her in the face. Even when he beats her, he must not curse her. This is incredible!
> 
> HE beats her in order to discipline her. In addition, there must not be more than ten beatings, and he must not break her bones, injure her, break her teeth, or poke her in the eye.
> 
> There is a beating etiquette. If he beats to discipline her, he must not raise his hand high. He must beat her from the chest level. All these things honor the woman. She is in need of disciplines.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



really?


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim religion..from what I understand..preaches tolerance.
> 
> And that's what I hear from from my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where non muslims or your apostate friends get the idea that Islam preaches "tolerance" ?
> 
> If a girl that claims to be muslim is dating, having sex, or whatever.
> 
> She may be from a muslim dominated country.
> 
> But she is NOT a muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a religious person..nor claim to be.
> 
> But in this nation..we tolerate everyone..and I believe we should.
> 
> However..practices which are exclusionary...should be discarded.
> 
> And although I am liberal..I would adhere to that.
> 
> You guys don't make the rules..we do.
> 
> America..number 1.
> 
> Go baby go.
Click to expand...


You are aware, I hope, that many Muslims are actually Americans. Right? 

Idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't see anything in the OP that sounds out of bounds or would hurt a marriage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a good m
> 
> Do you go to mosque?
> Do you have a koran?
> Do you believe the koran?
> Do you follow the koran?
Click to expand...


Do you go to mosque?        Yes
Do you have a koran?         Yes
Do you believe the koran?   Yes
Do you follow the koran?     Yes


----------



## CMike

That is a big difference between how islam and judaism treat women.

In Islam women can be beaten and have to do everything that their husband's force them to do.

In Judaism it's different.

Judaism 101: Kosher Sex

_Sex is the woman's right, not the man's. A man has a duty to give his wife sex regularly and to ensure that sex is pleasurable for her. He is also obligated to watch for signs that his wife wants sex, and to offer it to her without her asking for it. The woman's right to sexual intercourse is referred to as onah, and it is one of a wife's three basic rights (the others are food and clothing), which a husband may not reduce. 

...A man may not take a vow to abstain from sex for an extended period of time, and may not take a journey for an extended period of time, because that would deprive his wife of sexual relations. In addition, a husband's consistent refusal to engage in sexual relations is grounds for compelling a man to divorce his wife, even if the couple has already fulfilled the halakhic obligation to procreate. 

Although sex is the woman's right, she does not have absolute discretion to withhold it from her husband. A woman may not withhold sex from her husband as a form of punishment, and if she does, the husband may divorce her without paying the substantial divorce settlement provided for in the ketubah. 

...In fact, there are passages in the Talmud that encourage foreplay to arouse the woman. (Nedarim 20a). _


----------



## jillian

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.
Click to expand...


it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine. 

and of course, there's always that... 'if your wife shall not obey you, beat her for she is subservient' thing.


----------



## CMike

Yanno...if wives concentrated on making their husbands happy, and husbands concentrated on making their wives happy, there would be a lot more pretty happy marriages.


----------



## syrenn

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loving your husband, encouraging him. being kind to him, etc. is some kind of slavery??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it goes along with everything else in the muslim doctrine its not a hard leap in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> and of course, there's always that... 'if your wife shall not obey you, beat her for she is subservient' thing.
Click to expand...



Exactally.


----------



## Sunni Man

jillian said:


> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.



So what's wrong with that?

It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.

Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
Click to expand...


Ladies don't you want to smack the shit out of him? 

_Disclaimer: That is not meant as a threat in any way._


----------



## Againsheila

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i care more about how a person loves me..than i do about their religion
> 
> 
> 
> I have known muslim women who fell in love with a non muslim guy.
> 
> So the man had to convert to Islam in order to marry them.
> 
> Sometimes the guy would convert and they got married.
> 
> Other times, the man refused to convert, so they parted ways.
Click to expand...


And then you have the "honor killings" when the young girls date American non-muslim men.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
Click to expand...


Feeling a bit threatened?


----------



## syrenn

CMike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies don't you want to smack the shit out of him?
> 
> _Disclaimer: That is not meant as a threat in any way._
Click to expand...



Oh i can think of a few better things to do then just smack him.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
Click to expand...


And today you want them to bring home the bacon AND fry it up in a pan and be everything on that stupid list??????

It's a lot easier to make the living worth while when you don't have to make the living.


----------



## Sunni Man

I don't know why posting a thread about the qualities of a well behaved woman who knows her place and how to act properly in a marriage should bring out such hostility.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> I don't know why posting a thread *about the qualities of a well behaved woman who knows her place and how to act properly in a marriage *should bring out such hostility.




That's the problem


----------



## jillian

CMike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies don't you want to smack the shit out of him?
> 
> _Disclaimer: That is not meant as a threat in any way._
Click to expand...


oh i don't need to smack him.

i just take satisfaction in the knowledge that he isn't getting any.


----------



## Sunni Man

I am not trying to stir anything up.

But you have to admit that the modern Western woman is way out of control.

And very few possess lady like qualities or feminine behavior.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> I am not trying to stir anything up.
> 
> But you have to admit that the modern Western woman is way out of control.
> 
> And very few possess lady like qualities or feminine behavior.



I beg your pardon. That is rather insulting.


----------



## Flopper

*There is much to be admired and deplored in Muslim cultures.  But one can say the same thing about western cultures. *


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stir anything up.
> 
> But you have to admit that the modern Western woman is way out of control.
> 
> And very few possess lady like qualities or feminine behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon. That is rather insulting.
Click to expand...

I am not trying to insult anyone.

Just making an observation.


----------



## CMike

You are a moron.

Just making an observation.


----------



## Sunni Man

ALL women secretly want a strong man to control their behavior.

Women are biologically hard wired emotionally to serve their man and obey his wishes.

Sure they like to act all independent and haughty.

But the reality is that women want a man who will tell them "NO".

Someone who will restrict their privileges if they misbehave.

Yet treat her with kindness when he is pleased with her.


----------



## WillowTree

Againsheila said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And today you want them to bring home the bacon AND fry it up in a pan and be everything on that stupid list??????
> 
> It's a lot easier to make the living worth while when you don't have to make the living.
Click to expand...







Dear, I don't think he wants you to fry any bacon. YaknowhatImean?


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies don't you want to smack the shit out of him?
> 
> _Disclaimer: That is not meant as a threat in any way._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i don't need to smack him.
> 
> i just take satisfaction in the knowledge that he isn't getting any.
Click to expand...


----------



## logical4u

Sunni Man said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it reads like something out of a 1950's women's magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's wrong with that?
> 
> It was a time when even American women behaved like women should.
> 
> Not like the rude and crude mouth feminists they have devolved into today.
Click to expand...


That was when men started divorcing their wives in unheard of numbers.  They were running off with their secretaries and such.  They left "a lot" of those women high and dry.  That gave rise to the "divorce lawyer" and really ugly divorces.  What we have today is a direct result of that "doll" attitude.

Yes, women are much cruder today.  They are introduced to men's (no discrimmination here between religions, ethnicities, or cultures) fantasies at vey young ages.  Women, at one time were the responsible ones, the ones to tell their sons and their husbands to behave, but now, if they try that, they are divorced, or have the children taken from them.
We are in a "catch 22".  One sex tells the other that they are worse and to "get right", but will not control themselves.  It will only happen when individuals decide to improve on their own.  It can not be forced from outside of self and have any significance.  It must come from internal desire to improve and do right.  For most people, there is a strong spiritual element that feeds that journey.  For increasing numbers, they are being taught there is no spiritual side to being human, you are an animal (and then, they act surprised when people act like animals).  Evil is rising.


----------



## logical4u

Sunni Man said:


> ALL women secretly want a strong man to control their behavior.
> 
> Women are biologically hard wired emotionally to serve their man and obey his wishes.
> 
> Sure they like to act all independent and haughty.
> 
> But the reality is that women want a man who will tell them "NO".
> 
> Someone who will restrict their privileges if they misbehave.
> 
> Yet treat her with kindness when he is pleased with her.



May you be reincarnated as a woman, so you will know those desires, firsthand.


----------



## logical4u

I wonder if this "template" was used by the author of the Stepford Wives?  It sounds very similar.


----------



## CMike

Sunni Man said:


> ALL women secretly want a strong man to control their behavior.
> 
> Women are biologically hard wired emotionally to serve their man and obey his wishes.
> 
> Sure they like to act all independent and haughty.
> 
> But the reality is that women want a man who will tell them "NO".
> 
> Someone who will restrict their privileges if they misbehave.
> 
> Yet treat her with kindness when he is pleased with her.


I think you should write a book on husband/wife relationships.


----------



## strollingbones

sorry...i married an equal...the only thing he is restricting is my desire for a new puppy.....a small dog....why in the world would you think anyone wants someone to tell them no and restrict them?

why would any man take pleasure in restricting their partner?  i can understand people who are in the b/d lifestyle...where people of like desire find one another....i.e. goreans....(still am not over the shock of that)  but to think a religion would dicate something like this...and yes i am aware of what the christian bible says.


----------



## CMike

strollingbones said:


> sorry...i married an equal...the only thing he is restricting is my desire for a new puppy.....a small dog....why in the world would you think anyone wants someone to tell them no and restrict them?
> 
> why would any man take pleasure in restricting their partner?  i can understand people who are in the b/d lifestyle...where people of like desire find one another....i.e. goreans....(still am not over the shock of that)  but to think a religion would dicate something like this...and yes i am aware of what the christian bible says.




I am restricting my wife from getting a puppy.

We had two cats-George & Fred. Fred died.

My wife wants a dog, however, that wouldn't be fair to George. A new puppy would terrorize George by chasing him all over the place. George gets spoked easily.

My wife realizes this but everyone time she watches Dogs 101, I gotta hear the I want a puppy now thingie.

I presume your case is different.


----------



## Douger

Take the diaper off his head, wash it, and give him a blowjob.
Swallow.
The Koran sayeth no spilleth duh seed.
Brainwashed idiots.


----------



## strollingbones

CMike said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry...i married an equal...the only thing he is restricting is my desire for a new puppy.....a small dog....why in the world would you think anyone wants someone to tell them no and restrict them?
> 
> why would any man take pleasure in restricting their partner?  i can understand people who are in the b/d lifestyle...where people of like desire find one another....i.e. goreans....(still am not over the shock of that)  but to think a religion would dicate something like this...and yes i am aware of what the christian bible says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am restricting my wife from getting a puppy.
> 
> We had two cats-George & Fred. Fred died.
> 
> My wife wants a dog, however, that wouldn't be fair to George. A new puppy would terrorize George by chasing him all over the place. George gets spoked easily.
> 
> My wife realizes this but everyone time she watches Dogs 101, I gotta hear the I want a puppy now thingie.
> 
> I presume your case is different.
Click to expand...


of course my case is different....we have two large dogs....mine is a 100 lb dobbie...his is a 75 lb golden mix...we have 3 cats...roland & clark came together ..be 6 yrs this jan....then tiff...tiff is his cat...tiff is the 10 oz kitten no one thought would make it...i got up ever 2 hours and made sure she lived...(she had desire too)  so he got the last new comer....i want a small dog....a long haired teacup taco dog...he refuses...simply says no....mentions barking and yapping...i dont even watch dogs 101....breaks my heart...here i am wanting and he just says no...

here is his side:

he just paid for a knee replacement for the dobbie....with 5 animals...we have high food bills and vet bills...blah blah fucking blah


----------



## Sunshine

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7DLwnX-r74[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Even nicer when set to music.


----------



## William Joyce

I married a Jew, and look at what happened!


----------



## actsnoblemartin

sunni, I hear the feminism coming out


----------



## Zander

I don't need a servant. Thanks though!!


----------



## Kalam

syrenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to stir anything up.
> 
> But you have to admit that the modern Western woman is way out of control.
> 
> And very few possess lady like qualities or feminine behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon. That is rather insulting.
Click to expand...


So is arrogantly attempting to tell us what our own religion teaches and comparing it to Western sexual perversions. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Kalam

CMike said:


> That is a big difference between how islam and judaism treat women.



Indeed. The Hebrew Bible teaches that a woman is essentially a peace of property that can be sold into slavery by their fathers, inherited from deceased relatives, raped as long as you marry her afterward and pay her father 50 shekels, beaten to the brink of death if she's a slave-girl...


----------



## chanel

It's also in the 1950's Home Economics Guide to Being a Good Wife.


----------



## Liberty

muslims are fucking psycho.


----------

